# OMG pics...



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's see some OMG pics....

I'll start.....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 10, 2011)

really, after the powerbar in the pool I've got nothing!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 11, 2011)

Simple, yet effective, public toilet signage in Jeju-do, South Korea (likely at Loveland).


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Omg*

Well...the power-bar is a well thought out suicidal attempt
and as for the sun bather....wrong in so many ways...did you notice this persons nails....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
I thought I'd have a hard time getting past the idiots, but then came what I thought were sensitive manboobs!
Korean signage - K.I.S.S.!!!!


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Lanmark (Dec 14, 2011)

^ I don't understand the significance of the one above ^


but here's another one I like...


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 14, 2011)

u could always google REMOVED


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 14, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> u could always google REMOVED



oh gawd...


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 14, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> oh gawd...





This one has been around for a long time-

(LINK TO WEBSITE FEATURING GENITALIA MUTILATION HAS BEEN REMOVED)


I can keep them coming all day long.Let me know if you want some more.LOL!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## keithrs (Dec 14, 2011)

I edited this to remove a picture of a naked, impaled man. If anyone posts anything as egregiously distasteful and unsafe for work, I will personally ensure you are banned.

Zach (kentuckiense)


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 14, 2011)

LOL!


the 2nd one reminded me of all the 

one guy one ________ videos


----------



## wojtek (Dec 15, 2011)

and the winner is !!!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL..... those are some great ones!!!!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## nikv (Dec 15, 2011)

One of my favorite inspirational posters.


----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2011)

Guys please just make sure there's nothing too offensive or unsafe for work being posted. Thanks.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 15, 2011)

New game: If you post a photo or link to something that not safe for work (nudity, "shock" sites, extreme injuries, mutilation, etc.) or distastefully offensive (making fun of those with disabilities, etc.), I will ban you on spot.

A lot of what has been posted here has been fine and entertaining, but several posts have been completely unacceptable (and have been edited).


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 15, 2011)

kentuckiense said:


> New game: If you post a photo or link to something that not safe for work (nudity, "shock" sites, extreme injuries, mutilation, etc.) or distastefully offensive (making fun of those with disabilities, etc.), I will ban you on spot.
> 
> A lot of what has been posted here has been fine and entertaining, but several posts have been completely unacceptable (and have been edited).




Damn I guess I am out!

since I'm disabled and a little retarded does that give me a pass on the making fun of those with disabilities?


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 15, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> Damn I guess I am out!
> 
> since I'm disabled and a little retarded does that give me a pass on the making fun of those with disabilities?



It's honestly not that difficult to post "OMG pics" and still maintain a modicum of decency. I think most of our members can agree on that.


----------



## Candace (Dec 15, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> Damn I guess I am out!
> 
> since I'm disabled and a little retarded does that give me a pass on the making fun of those with disabilities?



I make fun of my disabilites and drain bramage all the time!

We just need to be careful. Lots of state, county and educational systems have filters that won't allow students and employees access if they find photos that are considered inappropriate. We just don't want to limit the site and have legitimate, educational searches blocked. I've made some boo-boo links in the past and it happens. Just watch what you link and post here, is all we ask. :>


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 15, 2011)

Candace said:


> I make fun of my disabilites and drain bramage all the time!
> 
> We just need to be careful. Lots of state, county and educational systems have filters that won't allow students and employees access if they find photos that are considered inappropriate. We just don't want to limit the site and have legitimate, educational searches blocked. I've made some boo-boo links in the past and it happens. Just watch what you link and post here, is all we ask. :>




If I didnt make fun of my brain problem i wouldnt make it through the day,especially between all the meds and getting 2 nice size chunks of my right temporal lobe removed.


----------



## Candace (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet you and I would be fun at parties together. :>


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 15, 2011)

Candace said:


> I bet you and I would be fun at parties together. :>



As long as u like crude humor we definitely would.I am also a big fan of sitting in the corner and talking about everyone else.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm all in favor of bad taste....(my son attended at a talk at his film school, USC, by John Waters after a showing of Pink Flamingoes. He had a copy of his latest book. When my son told John that I had shown him Pink Flamingoes when he was 15, he signed the book "To Eric Good Dad!")
but I made the mistake of clicking on one of those links. I had trouble sleeping last night! Bad taste is a lot more enjoyable when its in its proper context.
By the way, I'm taking my entire family to see John Water's at BB King's on Tuesday.....................................


----------



## keithrs (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to all the folks that where offended by the pic I posted, I apologize. That was not my intent. I will keep it 'G' rated from here on out!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 16, 2011)

Keith, believe me, it wasn't YOUR post. Don't feel bad.


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 16, 2011)

*ối trời ơi !!!*

This is a little mundane compared to the the other posts.

On a recent trip from Hanoi to our home (80km) I must have heard the Vietnamese equivalent of OMG! (ối trời ơi !!!) a hundred times.

Whats missing from this picture... Me (6ft, 200lb Australian), my wife, 6 shopping bags on handle bars and my wife was holding two 6ft trees.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 17, 2011)

I would hate you if I was your wife!.....LOL oke:

How do you have to make up for that one? ity:


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 17, 2011)

keithrs said:


> I would hate you if I was your wife!.....LOL oke:
> 
> How do you have to make up for that one? ity:



Although i have been responsible for bigger, higher and wider loads, on this occasion my contribution was the black computer case at the front and the long parcel hanging off the side which was a honey suckle plant.

Oh, I'm not going to tell you how my wife made up for my discomfort.

Mick


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, nice travel set up Mick... oke:

Well I can see many orchids in the background... :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow! Like the old saying ''When there's a will, there's a way!''.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 18, 2011)

High winds and heavy snows caused this damage only a few miles from my home on November 29, 2011.


----------



## Marc (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks bad, and here it is still weather that is more fitting for mid october .

I guess no white christmas this year.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> High winds and heavy snows caused this damage only a few miles from my home on November 29, 2011.



Where is 'home'? Your profile says Meicigama?


----------



## John M (Dec 18, 2011)

Winds that strong scare me silly. Anyone with a greenhouse, especially a double poly plastic one, gets nervous when the wind gets up! BTW: I've never heard of Meicigama. What country are you in?


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in Michigan the name for which is based on the Chippewa Indian word "meicigama" meaning "great water" and refers to the Great Lakes. I'm in the lower peninsula not far from the Capitol City of Lansing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I'm in Michigan the name for which is based on the Chippewa Indian word "meicigama" meaning "great water" and refers to the Great Lakes. I'm in the lower peninsula not far from the Capitol City of Lansing.


Not far from me...


----------

